# m.v.Orcoma



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi,

I'd like to get some info on the "Orcoma", which my grandad sailed on between 04.04.20 to 30.01.23. A photo would be superb, if anyone can let me know where to find one. Any info on the following would also be of much value - 

From the Orcoma he went onto the "Cyclops", followed by the "Jason", "Raranga", "Waimana", "Cragmoor", "Esperance Bay"..which I have an embossed tankard from her, "Waiwera", "Pinto", "Egyptian", "Mxxx Warwick", "Velarde", "Vargas", "Carinthia" and "Apapa"

The latter two Iknow a bit about, but any info on the rest would be superb!

Thanks.

Rushie


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Rushie,

If you go here you will see a good deal of info and also a photo.
http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=4542

Rgds


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Hugh,

That's a superb start.!

What a fine vessel she looks too.

Many thanks,

Rushie.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Rushie,

Blue Funnel Line (Ocean SS Company)

SS Cyclops GRT 8998. Built 1906
12.1.42 Torpedoed and sunk by U-123 (Hardegen), part of 'Operation Paukenschlag' "Drumbeat", the first wave of five U-boats, in the Atlantic 125 miles SE of Cape Sable, Nova Scotia, in position 41.51N 63.48W while sailing independently on a voyage from Hong Kong, Auckland and Cristobal 2.1.42 to the UK via Halifax NS, with 78 passengers, 1 DBS and 6905 tons general cargo. The Master, Capt Leslie Webber Kersley, 55 crew, 6 gunners, 1 DBS and 32 passengers were rescued by RCN Minesweeper Red Deer and landed at Halifax, Nova Scotia. 40 crew, 46 passengers and 1 gunner were lost.

Blue Funnel Line

Jason (2) 7,450 tons, Built 1902,1931 scrapped.

Rgds


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*Shaw Saville & Albion Line*

1911 *WAIMANA*, Shaw, Savill & Albion Line. 
1926 *HERMINIUS*, Aberdeen Line. 
1926 *WAIMANA*, Shaw, Savill & Albion Line. 
1939 The Admiralty, converted to dummy battleship *HMS RESOLUTION*. 
1942 *EMPIRE WAIMANA*, MOWT managed by Shaw Savill & Albion Line. 
1946 *WAIMANA*, Shaw, Savill & Albion Line. 
1952 Scrapped Milford Haven

A photo of her here: http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/waimana.htm

*Shaw Saville & Albion Line*

Raranga Built 1916. 10,040 tons. 1950 scrapped Blyth. This vessel was actually torpedoed in 1918 but due to the actions of the Master the ship was saved and eventually sold for scrap in 1950.

A photo of her here: http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/raranga.htm

*Aberdeen & Commonwealth Line*

There were two Esperance Bay's a little confusing this but read on and see the website for more info. 


Esperance Bay (1) Built 1922. 13,837 tons. 1928 purchased by White Star Line from Australian Commonwealth Line, 1933 transferred to Aberdeen & Commonwealth Line, 1936 transferred to Shaw, Savill & Albion Line renamed Arawa, 1955 scrapped.

Esperance Bay (2) Built as Hobson's Bay in 1921. 13,840 tons. 1928 purchased by White Star Line from Australian Commonwealth Line, 1933 transferred to Aberdeen & Commonwealth Line, 1936 renamed Esperance Bay (2), 1955 scrapped. 

There is a photo of Hobson's Bay/Esperance Bay here: http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/esperance2.htm

another here: http://www.merchantnavyofficers.com/indexframe.html

*Shaw Saville & Albion Line*

*Waiwera*

You dont state exact dates so as there were three ships called Waiwera, I will give you all three:

Waiwera (1) Built 1899, 6,237 tons, 1926 sold to Ellerman & Bucknall Line, renamed City of Pretoria. 
Waiwera (2) Built 1934, 12,435 tons, 1942 torpedoed and sunk in Atlantic; loss of 8 lives. 
Waiwera (3) Built 1944 12,028 tons, 1967 sold to Greece, renamed Julia. 

A photo of all three ships here: http://www.shawsavillships.co.uk/shaw.htm 
Rgds


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Hugh, much appreciated.

The Waiwera must have been No 3...as Grandad joined her in Jul 55 and did 2 turns on her, departing Jun 56.

Chers,

Rushie


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Rushie,

MacAndrews & Co Ltd-London

*SS PINTO* Built 1928 1346 tons

8.9.44 Torpedoed and sunk by U-482 (V Matuschka), in the Atlantic NNE of Tory Island, in position 55.27N 08.01W while on a voyage from Halifax NS to Greenock, in ballast. Pinto was on government service acting as the rescue ship for convoy HXF 305 comprising 100 ships. The Master, Capt Lawrence Stanley Boggs MBE, 6 crew, 8 gunners, 1 signalman and 2 crew from the tanker Empire Heritage were lost. 29 crew, 8 gunners, 1 surgeon, 2 sick bay attendants and 1 signalman were rescued by HM trawler Northern Wave and landed at Londonderry. 

Rgds


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hugh,

The "Jason" is of major interest to me as my grandad served on the ship of that name - joined her in Birkenhead 23/09/23, whilst my dad's first ship was the "Jason" - he joined her at Liverpool 16/08/50. His discharge book stamp says she was 5942 net tons.

My dad then went on to the Melampus, Dardanus, Calchas, Atreus and Idomeneus before joining BP.

Any photos of these will be welcome!

Thanks.

Rushie.


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

*Velarde / Vargas.*

Hi Rushie. Velarde and Vargas = MacAndrews of London.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Rushie,

Those ships that you mention all belonged to the Blue Funnel Company. Thankfully there is a lot on the web re this company and you will find many of the ships you are after here:

http://www.rhiw.com/website_maps/rhiw_and_the_sea.htm

The website below is run by Tony he is also a member of SN.
There are two photos of the Jason on the site including one colour postcard. The site is well worth a visit. Pictures of Calchas, Atreus also there.


Another site worth a visit is http://www.lairig.freeserve.co.uk/bluefunnel/bflhome.htm
picture of Dardanus there.

Also worth a visit more Blue Funnel stuff: http://www.merchantnavyofficers.com/indexframe.html click history then Blue Funnel.

Hope that is of some help

Rgds


----------



## Kraffy (Sep 11, 2009)

I did two trips on Macandrew's Ponzano (2) in 1960. Can anyone help with finding a photo. It's the only one I hav'nt got. Thanks, Kraffy.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Kraffy
is this the vessel
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum Ships/Old Ships P/slides/Ponzano-01.html
Ray


----------

